

Flickr's about page is upside down - footpath
http://www.flickr.com/about

======
Communitivity
I think this might be an interesting way of advertising that they are hiring,
check the ASCII art at the top of the source. Something more esoteric would be
more interesting..maybe a small but prominent Pi in the lower right hand
corner that when clicked causes 3D CSS transforms to be applied that give the
illusion of the web page as a gate opening up onto a job search site. Now I
want to code the web page into 3D opening gate part, and I think I may take a
shot at it.

~~~
ronaldx
Someone has watched one too many Sandra Bullock movies :)

------
ronaldx
Deliberate or not? Seems to be thanks to the following code:

    
    
      <style type="text/css">
      	body {
      		-webkit-transform: rotateX(180deg);
      		-o-transform: rotateX(180deg);
      		-ms-transform: rotateX(180deg);
      		-moz-transform: rotateX(180deg);
      		transform: rotateX(180deg);
      	}
      	</style>

